# "Creeping Charlie" Micromeria Brownei



## waterismyfriend (Oct 8, 2008)

Everything I read about this plant is different, 
I just bid on some on aquabid then read they may not be truly aquatic?
Does anyone have any luck with them? is it all a misunderstanding that they're not aquatic?

Several different plant species are also titled Creeping Charlie on google, which one is the real one or are they all the same?


----------



## Phillip Beer (6 mo ago)

waterismyfriend said:


> Everything I read about this plant is different,
> I just bid on some on aquabid then read they may not be truly aquatic?
> Does anyone have any luck with them? is it all a misunderstanding that they're not aquatic?
> 
> Several different plant species are also titled Creeping Charlie on google, which one is the real one or are they all the same?


Did you have any luck growing Creeping Charlie submersed? Was it the terrestrial type that grows in the yard? I would love to hear about your experience with it.


----------



## Phillip Beer (6 mo ago)

Phillip Beer said:


> Did you have any luck growing Creeping Charlie submersed? Was it the terrestrial type that grows in the yard? I would love to hear about your experience with it.


I have seen videos of it growing submerse in ponds and grow up above the water and out over the ground. It is confusing because there are a number of different plants that have the same name. The ones in the video look to be like the common yard weed. It is a very hardy plant and though many hate its invasive nature. It is however a great plant for hanging baskets and will grow thick hanging vine of green folage. I have some growing in my basement fish room I am slowly building. I plant to experiment with it submersed eventually down the road when I get things set up the way I want. I am old and love experimenting with plants that cost me no money. If nothing else I will grow a hanging basket of it down there and water it with nutritious fish water. I am also prity sure it could be a a great aquaponic plant. It is amazing how well many terrestrial plants love growing with their roots in fish water. At any rate, I have tuns of it growing in different parts of the yard along with many other possible candidates for aquaponic such as a long grass growing in my dranage ditch growing through my flower garden. Its growing in a low spot where its roots are more often submersed then not and it is almost always damp and muddy there. I have been playing with aquariums since I was 5 years old and am 68 now and have never gotten tired of the hobby and the different directions you can take it. Thank you for your reply. I will keep you posted on my experience with this plant and its possible usage in the fish room.


----------



## Phillip Beer (6 mo ago)

Phillip Beer said:


> Did you have any luck growing Creeping Charlie submersed? Was it the terrestrial type that grows in the yard? I would love to hear about your experience with it.


The Creeping Charlie I dug out of my flowerbeds is growing well in little pots under lights in my basement. I am getting old and my aquarium room is developing slowly. I plan to dig up some more of it when I have time but I have a lot on my plate this past spring and summer. When I get time I will experiment with it underwater.


----------

